# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Still Doubting? More Ronnie For Ya...

## bigkev

you guys who still think that jay cutler beat ronnie are delusional! my god fella's, ronnie on a terribly off day is better than any dialed in pro on the planet! look at the pics. the ones published untill now show jay at his best, and are aweful shots of ronnie! and ron still beats him. from the rear there is no comparison! n-o-n-e!!!!!!!!!

----------


## bigkev

this is what an olympian back looks like... note the striated glutes.

----------


## mando

ron is the man !! .... everyones on the bandwagon for jay ... frankly i think it was a one show wonder ... like flex in 93 when he came in second .... coleman will be mr ''o'' for as long as he likes , cause no one works harder !!! :Strong Smiley:   :Strong Smiley:   :Strong Smiley:

----------


## Anaballick

This argument will go on forever.... The fact of the matter is Ronnie needs to be in the hospital giving birth, not posing. I'm sorry he is nothing more than a disgusting freak, and the olympia is nothing more than a freak show. Last year I give it to Levrone and this year to Cutler, im not on any bandwagon. Ronnie looked like shit that day and got his ass handed to him plain and simple. I'm not doubting Ronnie as a freak, he definantly is one. The Olympia is supposed to be about symmetry and the best physique, his oversized organs have taken that away from him. Other than that he has an incredible combination of mass and definition. Honestly, this year I was pulling for Levrone to win, but I give credit where it is due and Cutler won. Coleman has to suck in that disgusting GH Kit gut just to make his pecs stick out further, how is that the finest physique on the planet? JMO

----------


## Anaballick

"Yes I can breath again."

----------


## Anaballick

Got Abs?

----------


## Anaballick

My favorite referance to our pregnant champion was last year when Levrone patted Ronnie's disgusting gut. I thought for sure Levrone was gonna win, but the judges want the biggest, most disgusting FREAKS imaginable, so whoever made that predicition about Greg Kova'cs winning the O, it wouldn't surprise me.

----------


## THE BIG RED MACHINE

> _Originally posted by bigkev_ 
> *this is what an olympian back looks like... note the striated glutes.*


 :Music Note:  "No Christmas tree, No Christmas tree...."  :Music Note:

----------


## Anaballick

If you take away the stomach I'm with you Kev, but I just can't get over it. Other than that Ronnie is amazing, but its such a huge flaw...

----------


## bigkev

i can definately see both points of view. its really a matter of personal preferance. i am all for big for the sake of biggness. some like symmetry and classic lines. as ronnie would say, apples and oranges.jay has the tools to take it all, but ronnie is superior in to many ways right now. to see them in person is to really be able to judge the 2. ronnie is also knocking on 40 years old, he cant go on much longer at the level he is at now. this year he will destroy everyone. he wont do the arnold again, and he wont sleep on the job this time at all. next year? who knows. i am all for the freaks though! it is my goal!

everyone keep in mind, we are simply discussing and having fun promoting our guys, for some ronnie, for some kevin or jay. no argueing, just passing the time talking about what we love to do!

BRM, are you blind? no x-mas tree? i guess i have to get you a pic!

----------


## superbeast

BigKev, 

I gott ask this.

How can you claim to be such an Arnold lover and then say Ronnie is the man? These are completely opposite ends of the spectrum. Arnold was symmetrical with a beautiful physique. Ronnie has the worst abdomin the sport has ever seen. Arnold looked so big because of his shape. Not just because he was a mound of muscle. Arnold had this tiny waste and broad shoulders. Purely beautiful. 

In my opinion, Cutler should have won and Flex should have won when Ronnie was awarded his first O.

----------


## Anaballick

apples and oranges I guess....I just miss the days when guys looked more like Arny. To each his own though. One point I have to say I have noticed, as I get bigger I continue to want to gain more and more. This seems to be a trend with a lot of people, its very addictive.

----------


## mando

hey everyone cool down !! , bigkev is right each to his own......make mine not an apple but a melon !! 
big kev lets see some pics of ron inthe offseason...plez

anaballick .... arnie was the freak in his days !! don't get me wrong i know what u mean.....thats the reason i was asking about the cycles guys like sergio , arnie , reg park ? , did so that we know where we stand !! peace !! :Afro:   :Strong Smiley:

----------


## Farmer

> _Originally posted by Anaballick_ 
> *"Yes I can breath again."*


that is disgustingthat is disgusting That is disgusting

----------


## bigkev

i am an arnie fan all the way bro! i was an arnie fan when he was the freak! look at his counter parts, ed corney, zane, even big louie, all looked pathetic while standing next to arnold. even the original freak, sergio oliva had to bow down! i admire arnold, 100%. but. this is 2002, 30 years later, and if i could be arnold are ronnie, i would be ronnies size all day. annabalik is right. you will find that the bigger you get, the bigger you want to be. i still feel small most of the time, and i am 5'11, 250lbs at 10% BF. i think of what arnold would look like if he where 20 yrs old in this day and age. when i think of mr. olympia, i think freak.

----------


## bigkev

ronnie at 315 offseason lbs!!!!!!! this is freaky....

----------


## bigkev

freaky #2!

----------


## bigkev

this is how i want to look just standing relaxed!

----------


## RageControl

Like i said when ron's on point he's amazing but he wasnt ready for this mr.o :Afro: as for cutler he could be a one hit wonder or he could be the one to take colemans place . ???what the fuck is this hehe ????

----------


## Terinox

Personally I think that's just too big. I would never actually want to look like that myself. Those are just too big. It gets weird after a while don't you think ???

I'd like to look big, but also be able to fit through a door going in straight NOT sideways !!!

ROFL

Terinox

----------


## bigkev

never to big bro. i want people to pass by me in the mall and tell whomever they are with " my god! thats guy is disgusting! thats entirely to big! "

----------


## superbeast

I'll take the aesthetic look!

I'm definitely not where I want to be, but I where I want to be is still human looking and attractive.

----------


## mando

i hear y a bigkev ............. coleman is the ''9 th '' wonder of the world ..... the scary thing is , you can still see he's abs and all the veins ......... meaning even at 315lb the guy has low bodyfat .....he could still easily put on another 10 - 15 lb....!!!!
secondly , i always hear ppl talking about vic richards ... but i've never seen the guy as big as ron , yet he says he is the biggest b/b by far ..... i say put up or shut up !! ... i don't think vic can hold a candle to good ol coleman !!....over to you bigkev ! :Big Grin:   :LOL:

----------


## bbingJunkie

im j/w but where does a pro bber pose in the offseason, its hard as hell to get off season pics

----------


## bigkev

in the offseason they get paid to do guest posing at different bodybuilding shows.

victor richards is a big dude, no doubt about that. but over all the years he has been around, all i have seen from him is smack talk. he cant, and never could compare to big ron!

----------


## bbingJunkie

well richards has some truly freaky genetics, and is a huge mofo but he has no near the quality of competing pros

----------


## GhostFace

I strongly believe and hope that Jay Cutler may be the only one right now, ´cept Kevin Levrone, who can possibly be near defeating R C.

I hope this year will be the one for Jay and we will see a change on the throne of Mr O.... :Big Grin:  

With all respect for you guys who thinks highly of R C, on the pic above R C strikes a pose, but what about his right nipple?
Isn´t that something close to .... a b/t ?
 :Suspicious:   :Smilie:  

We already know that R C is the first Mr O ever (?) who have won the title with a b/t....right? Is it a new pic?

----------


## Terinox

> _Originally posted by bigkev_ 
> *never to big bro. i want people to pass by me in the mall and tell whomever they are with " my god! thats guy is disgusting! thats entirely to big! "*


Well I guess everyone has a different taste huh??  :Big Grin:  

I still think there is a point, where too big is too big! LOL

That picture that you posted, i think it was of yourself, the upper body shot, which was from the waste up, that looked good. That was perfect size, and that's probably what i'd like to look like. Not bigger though  :Smilie: 

Terinox

----------


## bigkev

heres a training pic that shows ronnies unbeleivable size! check out the size of the arm...

----------


## RageControl

Will he be at the A classic?

----------


## bigkev

heres a pic of ronnie before the o.

----------


## bigkev

the reason why ronnie is mr. o.(next 2 pics)

----------


## bigkev

> _Originally posted by THE BIG RED MACHINE_ 
> *
> 
>  "No Christmas tree, No Christmas tree...." *


heres your xmas tree BRM!

----------


## bigkev

any questions?! :Don't know:   :Devil Grin:   :Don't know:

----------


## T-101

I dunno bigkev, but honestly speaking, at least in my view, YOU (bigkev!) look much BETTER than Ronnie. Of course, you're smaller, but more "classical" or elegant IMO

----------


## GhostFace

Yep, that back of R C is really really good...and as long as he has that back he holds the throne of Mr O.
But my hopes are on Jay Cutler anyway.... :Big Grin:

----------


## THE BIG RED MACHINE

> _Originally posted by bigkev_ 
> *
> 
> heres your xmas tree BRM!*


YEP! C'mon Big Kev, tell me the truth. Was that picture taken at this years O, or one from the last couple? His back didn't look that dry in his other pics. Am I gettin to ya yet Kev? :LOL:

----------


## bigkev

> _Originally posted by THE BIG RED MACHINE_ 
> *
> 
> YEP! C'mon Big Kev, tell me the truth. Was that picture taken at this years O, or one from the last couple? His back didn't look that dry in his other pics. Am I gettin to ya yet Kev?*


nah, not getting to me brm! you are just in denial! you need a 12 step program to get you back on track! admit defeat my canadian freind! ronnie rules!!!! :Afro:

----------


## bigkev

here ya go BRM, 2001 olympia x-mas tree! oop, is that a soft back jay is carrying there?! :EEK!:

----------


## Anaballick

Haha Kev did you have one of your little girls do the notation there.

----------


## THE BIG RED MACHINE

> _Originally posted by bigkev_ 
> *here ya go BRM, 2001 olympia x-mas tree! oop, is that a soft back jay is carrying there?!*


Soft Back? Nooooo, Jay just lost his composure for a moment because he was laughing so hard at the gut on the guy to his right. Ya know, I just may very well agree with you by now, but I'm such an antagonistic SOB, I wanna keep this argument going.

PS
Coleman Blows!!! :LOL:

----------


## bigkev

poor misguided BRM. tsk, tsk, tsk... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## mando

i think jay would be the first to admit he can't touch ron in the back , chest and arms dept ............ anyway lets wait for the 2002 mr ''o''... i reckon ronnie will come back bigger and tighter ... jus like lthe 2000 mr '' o'' everyone said ronnie was off .... the man came back at the arnold and totally BLEW everyone offstage ..... same thing is gonna happen at this years mr ''o'' ........ beleive me , big ron will be more fired up !! .... and we all know what happens next .......2002 mr ''o'' ronnie coleman !!...over to you bigkev.. :Big Grin:   :Devil Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ibiza69



----------


## sir20

> never to big bro. i want people to pass by me in the mall and tell whomever they are with " my god! thats guy is disgusting! thats entirely to big! "


You simply took the word out of my mouth. I actually want to be so big that i simply cannot come normally through a door but have to walt sideways.  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## decadbal

finally, someone other than I who thinks and knows that ronnie is the greatest bodybuilder ever......

----------


## Shredder

Ronnie is the alltime Muscle Mass monster!

----------


## DizzyBoy

> Soft Back? Nooooo, Jay just lost his composure for a moment because he was laughing so hard at the gut on the guy to his right. Ya know, I just may very well agree with you by now, but I'm such an antagonistic SOB, I wanna keep this argument going.
> 
> PS
> Coleman Blows!!!



So stupid.

----------


## collar

the pic kev put up where shows 3 bbers
look ronnies legs compared to other 2 much harder 
so much harder

----------


## Squatman51

> "Yes I can breath again."


man i never thought his gut was that big, i wonder how many inches around that is...

----------


## decadbal

ronnie is the greatest ever... do not defy me

----------


## superbeast

This thread is back from the dead, huh? I won't deny Coleman is a monster, but his physique looks like sh*t! His biggest body parts are his gut and his ass. He has everybody beat in those categories!

----------


## palumbo

thread is like 3 years old wtf

----------


## bor

> This thread is back from the dead, huh? I won't deny Coleman is a monster, but his physique looks like sh*t! His biggest body parts are his gut and his ass. He has everybody beat in those categories!


[email protected] it, it really pisses me off when people say stupid sh!t like this!!! And you're a bodybuilder for christs sake, or are you a men's health chest routine type of guy slash girl?  :Wink: 

The only bodypart that Jay has, that is better then Ronnies, are his abs.

Ronnie has better traps, delts, arms, chest, back, legs glutes, calves.

Thats like 7:1. Game over, Ronnie wins.

Not giving you sh!t personally, its just that I'm a big fan of Ronnie  :Smilie:

----------


## scriptfactory

> [email protected] it, it really pisses me off when people say stupid sh!t like this!!! And you're a bodybuilder for christs sake, or are you a men's health chest routine type of guy slash girl? 
> 
> The only bodypart that Jay has, that is better then Ronnies, are his abs.
> 
> Ronnie has better traps, delts, arms, chest, back, legs glutes, calves.
> 
> Thats like 7:1. Game over, Ronnie wins.
> 
> Not giving you sh!t personally, its just that I'm a big fan of Ronnie


Actually, Jay has better calves and his abs look better. His waist is wide as hell, though, and his muscles look soft. Jay's symmetry has recently been really poor and I hope that is why he took a year off, to fix this problem.

Ronnie beats Jay in everything else. His waist is also narrow and his abs are flat as hell when posing. His back dominates. His arms dominate. His quads/glutes/hams dominate. His muscles look grainy, hard and just freaking etched. His symmetry is outstanding and his proportions are just about perfect for his mass.

Jay is good but Ronnie is awesome.

----------


## superbeast

> [email protected] it, it really pisses me off when people say stupid sh!t like this!!! And you're a bodybuilder for christs sake, or are you a men's health chest routine type of guy slash girl? 
> 
> The only bodypart that Jay has, that is better then Ronnies, are his abs.
> 
> Ronnie has better traps, delts, arms, chest, back, legs glutes, calves.
> 
> Thats like 7:1. Game over, Ronnie wins.
> 
> Not giving you sh!t personally, its just that I'm a big fan of Ronnie


Did I say anything about Jay? The post I mentioned Jay was about the Olympia 4 years ago. His physique has gone to shit also because he is trying to catch Ronnie's mass. How could anybody look at a guy who when he is relaxed has a bigger belly measurement than chest measurement and think that looks good. I have met most of these guys and seen nearly all of them up close. The best physique out there right now is Cormier. He proved it at the Arnold. He is big, hard, symmetric, and without a gut. He has just ruined himself politically with his actions and ignorant comments. I have never been a fan of his, but I will admit he has the best physique going right now. 

Oh, and I am a bodybuilder and I will never give up my small waist for a beer belly and some more muscle. I don't want to look silly!

----------


## bor

I agree with you about Cormier, all he needs to do is come in a bit more ripped and he'd be golden, if he gets his sh!t together he should take Ronnies place when he retires

----------


## juicy_brucy

> ron is the man !! .... everyones on the bandwagon for jay ... frankly i think it was a one show wonder ... like flex in 93 when he came in second .... coleman will be mr ''o'' for as long as he likes , cause no one works harder !!!


 Flex in 97 was the man. I don't remeber him in 93, nor do i remeber coleman in 93. Jay was a bandwagon just like Gunter. Remeber the Gunter hype?
"He's gonna win Mr.O" -5th place

----------


## bor

> "He's gonna win Mr.O" -5th place


  :1laugh:  so true

----------


## Paranoid

Why is this stupid three year old thread resurrected, it belongs in Hell just like its swine author, Big Kev.

----------


## Hooksetter

The only way jay cutler will beat ronnie, is if they start counting against ronnie hgh gut, as they have been contemplating doing.

----------

